# Post Your Local Vineyards & Wineries



## TxBrew (Nov 6, 2006)

Post up your local vineyard/winery you have been to and give a brief review of it and their wine.

I'll start ...

Last one I went to was Texas Hills Vineyard in Blanco, Texas (http://www.texashillsvineyard.com/)

They give you three samples. The only one I recall was their Pinot Grigio. Very smooth tasting wine. Nice atmosphere but a little commerical feeling.


----------



## kitten (Apr 21, 2009)

i hae been to a number of wineries 

1 star hill winery in central pa.... excellent sweet wines, they will let you taste every wine they have for like 3 bucks whites had great body to them and red were... well i bought an entire case of different reds from them love them

2 in new york i have been to most of the wineries along lake seneca my personal fav's would be rasta ranch again great sweeter wines and as soon as you walk in the door you feel like your in a hippie commune lol you pay 1 dollar to taste 5 wines but their idea of a "taste" is a full glass... if you leave there walking a straight line you did not get your moneys worth lol

3 lambourdaux landing great high class feel to this winery and some of the best semi dry wines i have ever tasted. 

4 chaddsford in pa... alot of fun wines and cheap... i love their shangra la sangria... a semi sweet red with a hint of apples, oranges and many spices 

5silver springs again on the lake seneca trail. very small winery but very nice inside and their wines are great... i love their ice gerstrameiner (i know thats spelled wrong but i am not going to look at the bottle lol) and their catawba just dances in your mouth....

thats all i can think of off the top of my head... i will be going to lake seneca again in may so i will re post then...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2009)

This is what we have to offer here plus there are few more that just arent registered here yet. Ive been to almost everyone with the exception of about 3 as they just opened late last year and I just didnt get to them. Most of them dont produce very good red wines though but the fruit and white wines are very good.

http://www.ctwine.com/eastern_trail.htm

http://www.ctwine.com/western_trail.htm


----------



## Ceegar (May 25, 2009)

Because of the fact I live right in the heart of Wine Country here in the Fingerlakes region of NY I have been to probably every winery on both sides of Cayuga and Seneca Lakes - so there are way too many to mention. I can also tell you I'm no wine expert to be able to critique them like a professional would be able to to - but I do know what my palette likes and I like my wines semi-sweet to sweet, but have also sampled some semi-dry wines that I've liked. I'm also a fan of the ice wines and dessert wines, although they are very pricey and may only buy a bottle or 2 a year. 

I can tell you IMO Torrey Ridge has the best wines of all the wineries I've been to. Right now they have a delicous 2007 Riesling (semi-sweet) and my wife really loves the Summer Delight, which is a blend of Rhubarb, Honey, and Strawberry wines. They do a good job with their Niagra as well.

Swedish Hill also makes some very nice wines and is 10 mins from my house (that's trouble). My favorites here are the Country Concord, Svenska Red, Svenska White and the Radical Raspberry. Their 2005 Vignoles Late Harvest is also very good. 

I'm going to try my hand at making some honey wine and some Loganberry from fruit base this summer. If all goes well I hope to be able to be ready to make some of my very own Fingerlakes wines this fall when the 2009 harvest is ready. The juice will be readily available from several different vineyards from all the grape varieties here in CNY, so my possiblilites will be endless - I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2009)

Here is a list what's available within 1-2 hours ride for me in NJ. I have tasted all but a few listed.  

1. 4 JG's Orchards & Vineyards
127 Hillsdale Road
Colts Neck, NJ 07722 
(908) 930-8066
www.4jgswinery.com

2. Alba Vineyard 
269 Route 627 
Village of Finesville
Milford, NJ 08848 
(908) 995-7800 
www.albavineyard.com

3. Amalthea Cellars 
209 Vineyard Road 
Atco, NJ 08004 
(856) 768-8585 
www.amaltheacellars.com

4. Auburn Road Vineyards
117 Sharptown Auburn Road
Pilesgrove, NJ 08098 
(856) 769-WINE
www.auburnroadvineyards.com

5. Bellview Winery 
150 Atlantic Street 
Landisville, NJ 08326 
(856) 697-7172 
www.bellviewwinery.com

6. Brook Hollow Winery
52 Frog Pond Road
Columbia NJ 07832
(908) 496-8200
www.brookhollowwinery.com

7. Cape May Winery & Vineyard
711 Townbank Road
Cape May, NJ 08204
(609) 884-1169
www.capemaywinery.com

8. Cava Winery and Vineyard 
3619 Route 94 
Hamburg, New Jersey 07419 
(973) 823-9463 
www.cavawinery.com 

9. Cedarvale Vineyard/
Cedarvale Winery 
205 Repaupo Station Road 
Logan Township, NJ 08085
(856) 467-3088
www.cedarvalewinery.com


10. Chestnut Run Farm 
(No Tasting Room)
66 Stewart Road 
Pilesgrove , NJ 08098
(856) 769-2158 
[email protected]
Specializing in Asian pear wines. 



11. Coda Rossa 
1526 Dutch Mill Road 
Franklinville, NJ 08322 
732-267-0434
www.codarossawinery.com

 12. Cream Ridge Winery 
145 Rt 539
Cream Ridge, NJ 08514 
(609) 259-9797 
www.creamridgewinery.com

13. DiMatteo Vineyards 
779 11th Street 
Hammonton, NJ 08037 
(609) 561-8106 
www.dimatteovineyard.com

14. Four Sisters Winery at 
Matarazzo Farms 
783 CR 519 
Belvidere, NJ 07823 
(908) 475-3671 
www.foursisterswinery.com

15. Heritage Vineyards 
of Richwood 
480 Mullica Hill Road (Rt.322)
Richwood, NJ 08074
(856) 589-4474
www.heritagestationwine.com

16. Hopewell Valley Vineyards
46 Yard Road 
Pennington, NJ 08534 
(866) HVV-WINE 
(866) 488-9463 
www.hopewellvalleyvineyards.com

17. Laurita Winery
35 Archertown Road 
New Egypt, NJ 08533 
(800)-LAURITA 
www.lauritawinery.com


18. Natali Vineyards, LLC
221 N. Delsea Dr
(Mile marker 12.9 on US Hwy 47) 
Cape May Court House, NJ 08210
(609) 465-0075
www.natalivineyards.com

19. Plagido's Winery
570 North 1st Road
Hammonton, NJ 08037 
(609) 567-4633
www.plagidoswinery.com

20. Renault Winery 
72 N. Breman Avenue 
Egg Harbor/Galloway, NJ 08215 
(609) 965-2111 
www.renaultwinery.com

21. Sharrott Winery 
370 S. Egg Harbor Rd. (Rt. 561) 
Winslow, NJ 08037
(609) 567-WINE
www.sharrottwinery.com

22. Silver Decoy Winery
610 Windsor-Perrineville Road 
Robbinsville, NJ 08691
(609) 371-6000
www.silverdecoywinery.com

23. Swansea Vineyards 
860 Main Street
Shiloh, NJ 08353
(856) 453-5778
www.swanseavineyards.com

24. Sylvin Farms 
24 North Vienna Avenue 
Germania, NJ 08215 
(609) 965-1548
[email protected] 

25. Tomasello Winery 
225 N.White Horse Pike 
Hammonton, NJ 08037 
(800) MMM-WINE 
www.tomasellowinery.com

26. Turdo Vineyards & Winery 
3911 Bayshore Road 
North Cape May, NJ 08204 
(609) 884-5591
www.turdovineyards.com 

27. Unionville Vineyards 
9 Rocktown Road 
Ringoes, NJ 08551 
(908) 788-0400 
www.unionvillevineyards.com

28. Valenzano Winery 
1320 Old Indian Mills Road
Shamong, NJ 08088 
(609) 268-6731 
www.valenzanowine.com

29. Ventimiglia Vineyard 
101 Layton Road 
Wantage, NJ 07461 
(973) 875-4333 
www.VentiVines.com 


30. Villa Milagro Vineyards
33 Warren Glen Rd - Route 627
Finesville, NJ 08865
(908) 995-2072
www.VillaMilagroVineyards.com


31. Wagonhouse Winery
(@ Grasso Girls Farm Market)
353 Wolfert Station Rd. 
Mullica Hill, NJ 08062 
(609) 780-8019
www.wagonhousewinery.com

32. Westfall Winery
141 Clove Road 
Montague, NJ 07827 
(973) 293-3428
www.westfallwinery.com


----------



## Racer (May 31, 2009)

Since I'm in the IGGVA I get to sample the wines from all over the state. So instead of trying to list all the wineries here how about me just giving the link to the entire states map of wineries. If you get the chance to drive thru try and stop at one or two of them I don't think you'll be disappointed.http://www.illinoiswine.com/wv.html


----------



## cpfan (May 31, 2009)

We were over to Niagara-on-the-Lake this past week, so here is the link to that area's 21wineries.

http://www.wineriesofniagaraonthelake.com/wineries.php

Steve


----------



## donnaclif (Nov 2, 2009)

On my last trip went to New SOuth wales and forund many great wineries there, are located mainly in the regions of the Hunter Valley, Mudgee, and the Riverina. The Hunter Region is one of Australia's most famous wine growing regions, known for both its red and white wine varieties. It is the 6th most visited place in Australia attracting more than 2.5 million people annually. It has world class wine, vineyards and picturesque countryside, awe inspiring wilderness in Barrington Tops as well as the spectacular lake and coast line of Lake Macquarie and Newcastle.. the ones i had a chance to visit were
De Bortoli
Rosemount
Tyrrells Wines
Miranda
Lindemans
Brokenwood
Hope Estate
I have updated nmore wineries on 
http://www.vivino.com/australia/new-south-wales/
do take a look and rate some of your favourite wines frm the region!


----------



## deboard (Dec 6, 2009)

There are quite a few wineries and vineyards in the central kentucky area, and I've been to a couple of them, and had wine from a few more. Most of them are on this site:

http://www.kentuckywine.com/

The ones that I've tried/visited:

Equus Run :
Located in Woodford County, it's very close to the Midway exit on I-64 just west of Lexington. They have a $2 wine tasting (you get to keep the glass). I've tried many wines from them, and I really haven't found one that I didn't like. They grow a lot of grapes, and even have concerts during the summer. Free tour as well. Excellent Cabernet Franc, Vidal Blanc, and Riesling. 

Castle Hill:
This one I just recently visited, and their wines tend along to be along the sweeter range, so if you lean that way as well, you will probably like them. I did think their Strawberry wine was pretty good, and my wife loved the Blackberry Meade. Plus, it's so close to the castle in woodford county, you get a good view of that as well. Not a whole lot of castles in the US, so it's worth visiting to see it. 

Turning Point Vineyards:
I haven't visited this one yet, but they make an excellent Cabernet Franc that I have bought on several occasions. I haven't tried anything else, but if the Cabernet Franc is an indicator then I will be trying more in the future. 

Chrisman Mill: 
I tried their Cynthiana (Norton) wine just to see what kind of wine can be made from the grape. It was pretty good, but not worth the price (20 bucks). 

River Valley Winery:
They make a Cynthiana as well, and their's is very good, plus it's a bit cheaper than Chrisman Mill.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wineries by name

Basignani Winery
Berrywine Plantations/ Linganore Winecellars
Black Ankle Vineyards
Boordy Vineyards
Bordeleau Vineyards & Winery
Cascia Vineyards
Cassinelli Vineyards & Winery
Catoctin Winery [now Frederick Cellars]
Costa Ventosa
Cove Point Winery
Cygnus Wine Cellars
Deep Creek Cellars
Dove Valley Vineyard & Winery
Elk Run Vineyards
Far Eastern Shore Winery
Fiore Winery
Frederick Cellars
Fridays Creek Winery



Galloping Goose Vineyards
Harford Vineyard
Layton's Chance Vineyard & Winery [coming soon]
Legends Vineyard
Little Ashby Vineyards
Loew Vineyards
Mount Felix Winery
Orchid Cellar
Penn Oaks Winery
Perigeaux Vineyards and Winery
Running Hare Vineyard
St. Michaels Winery
Serpent Ridge Vineyard
Solomons Island Winery
Sugarloaf Mountain Vineyard
Terrapin Station Winery
Thanksgiving Farm
Tilmon's Island Winery
Woodhall Wine Cellars


----------

